# Home theater newbie



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

What are you going to use for a subwoofer?


----------



## 3Dsigns (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

What is the Receivers Model #? What will you be watching? Cable? DirecTV? Netflix?
And yes, a Sub is a must have in any Home Theater.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Aug 3, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> What is the Receivers Model #? What will you be watching? Cable? DirecTV? Netflix?
> And yes, a Sub is a must have in any Home Theater.


What I have now is a Sony DE475. Predominately Netflix, prime video, youtube etc. Will I need just one sub?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

3Dsigns said:


> What I have now is a Sony DE475. Predominately Netflix, prime video, youtube etc. Will I need just one sub?


 Get rid of that Sony Receiver, (from 2003) it has no HDMI connections, won't produce all the new Sound Formats like DD+, DTSHD, Atmos, etc.
For a mere $350-$400 you'll get a Receiver that does all that, perhaps consider a used one maybe?

And yes, you definitely need a Subwoofer. Starting at $250 and up.


----------

